# Apple Announces iBooks 2 and iBooks Author



## jcpilley (Jan 18, 2012)

While both are geared at the textbook crowd, you have to wonder what impact these announcements will have on epublishing in general.

http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2012/01/apple-announces-ibooks-2-to-reinvent-textbooks.ars


----------



## Randy McKown (Jan 22, 2012)

I downloaded iBooks Author the other day. I only played with it for a few minutes but it looks like it does some crazy stuff. I don't have a whole lot of use for most of the cool features but those who are creating training and technical books will love it.


----------

